# Gurkha Expedition Series 1887 Toro Cigar Review - Not so good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Seems well constructed, tight and heavy in the hand. No big veins, a very smooth press. Easy to light and it has a nice, smooth draw. Now comes ...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Expedition Series 1887 Toro Cigar Review - Not so good


----------

